# Great back muscles explanation and exercises



## lycan Venom (Mar 15, 2017)

Taught me a few things a couples years ago and forgot to share this. Forgot about the movements and it was a good refresher of memory. Hope it helps some.


https://youtu.be/OXvQe9payHw


----------



## Sully (Mar 15, 2017)

Watched that video a while back. Very informative.


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice video thanks


----------



## graceinc (Apr 27, 2017)

Just look at those cuts


----------



## grizz (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks for posting that. I've been needing to focus in on my back more.


----------

